# has anyone tried the Bugatti diva esprsso machine



## pidgenovski (Jun 1, 2012)

I was just looking on a website where the prize is a Bugatti diva espresso machine and I was wondering if anyone on here had tried one? It looks amazing but I never really trust a review off a website that is actually selling the item. I saw the prize on win one of these. Com, its a pretty good website I've won on it before and I don't think it gets many hits because my time I won my prize with wasn't great.

Any reviews will be appreciated

Pidgenovski


----------



## Bumcrumb (Jul 26, 2012)

I too would like to know this! Looks amazing for the price


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I would rather have a classic to be honest!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

They are attractive but they are a basic (single boiler/dual use) machine like the Gaggia Classic which you can get for half the price. The Gaggia Classic is very reliable and the parts can be easily replaced - can't answer for the Gaggia. You can also upragde the Gaggia in a couple of ways if you want to begin to travel down the route of coffee geekery.

Basically, you are paying a lot for design rather than function - which is fine as long as you realise it. My guess is the coffee would be no worse or no better than that from a Gaggia. But I am guessing.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I think spec wise the only thing that it has above the Classic is the fact it seems to have a brass boiler but to me it screams "I am a trendy gadget for those who want costa coffee at home" and not "I am a quality espresso machine built to enable the coffee geek to push the boundries of home espresso" I also wouldn't want that eyesore on my bar!(just my opinion)


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Old flat mate used to have one of these. I never thought much of it to be honest. It developed a fault and had to be sent back to Italy because there were no authorised service centres in the UK. you can't get parts anywhere and their customer service is appalling.

He ended up coming to some sort of settlement with them and then impulse buying one of those Kitchen Aid jobbies which are just a Gaggia Baby Twin in a fancy case. He also thought pre-ground Illy was the best coffee money can buy. That is exactly the type of person this machine is aimed at!


----------



## markhanslip (Feb 15, 2018)

I realise this is an old thread but thought I'd revive it - I've just bought a cheap secondhand Bugatti Diva on eBay, it's my first espresso machine and I'm looking forward to seeing how it does. I've read mixed reviews but most of them seemed to stem from using pre-ground coffee with its non-pressurised basket and 9 bar pressure, which of course isn't going to work out well. I'll be pairing it with my newly-acquired Mazzer Mini and will source some decent beans so hopefully once I've dialled the grind in right it should turn out a good shot. If not then I guess I'll bung it back on eBay and go down the standard Classic or Silvia route just like everyone tells you to on here


----------

